# Allowable encroachments on Accessible Route?



## nealderidder (Oct 10, 2016)

I've got a 300' long building that needs an accessible path from one end to the other. There are unique accessible elements on each end. I can't pass through the middle of the building (service areas, no public allowed) so I'm providing an exterior path to get around this blockade. This exterior path is not an egress path (that would make the answer to this more obvious) it's only there to provide an accessible route.

Along this exterior path (4' sidewalk) I have a pilaster or two that I need to get past. I think I can make that work by narrowing to 32" wide per figure 11B-403.5.1 (California).

Remember those service areas that are blocking my way? They are not required to be accessible. There are several exit doors from those non-accessible spaces that cross my new accessible path.

Thanks for hangin on, here's the question - How much can I allow the exit doors from my non-accessible spaces to encroach on my accessible route (which isn't a path of egress). What code section in California would cover this?

Thank you,
Neal


----------



## steveray (Oct 11, 2016)

It's not the accessible route to the public way (egress)? I find that difficult to understand...But if so (if I understand correctly) the doors could swing out fully over the sidewalk...IMOAU


----------



## mark handler (Oct 11, 2016)

Someone gets smacked by a door swinging into them, how good is your E&O insurance?

I would refer to CBC 1008.1.1.1.
Projections into required clear opening width between 34 inches and 80 inches – not more than four inches.

*You may say it is not a required means of egress, but someone may be using it as one.*

*Can the doors be recessed into building alcoves?*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 11, 2016)

Does California require a passing space in accordance with 2009 ICC/ANIS A117.1 Section 403.5.2?
Could help to avoid collusions if they choose to provide it at one of the exit doors.

403.5.2 Passing Space. An accessible route with a clear width less than 60 inches shall provide passing spaces at intervals of 200 feet maximum. Passing spaces shall be either a 60-inch minimum by 60-inch minimum space, or an intersection of two walking surfaces that provide a T-shaped turning space complying with Section 304.3.2, provided the base and arms of the T-shaped space extend 48 inches minimum beyond the intersection.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 11, 2016)

How many of those interior doors swing out? Can you provide a 60 x 60 at each location? How often are they used? Why couldn't they swing in to the inaccessible areas?


----------



## nealderidder (Oct 11, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the comments. The offending doors are existing. We're putting new additions on either end of an existing building and since we have unique spaces on either end we need to provide a path between the two.

We do indeed need to provide at least one passing spot, good idea to make this happen at one of these pinch points.

Mr. Handler - that's a scary thought, I have to design for any possible way a building could be used?  (I'm being sarcastic, I get your point.)

Regards,
Neal


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 11, 2016)

If connection is exterior, how do you deal with snow? Is adjacent area flat?


----------



## nealderidder (Oct 11, 2016)

ADAguy said:


> If connection is exterior, how do you deal with snow? Is adjacent area flat?


 Mostly we deal with it by not having any 

This is in CA, the last measureable snow was in 1976 I think...


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 11, 2016)

Missed that (smiling) saw you were from Colorado.


----------

